# Router Bits Unknown



## Neoxello (May 29, 2020)

Hey Everyone!
I am new to routing and just ordered my first router. For my first project I am planning to make the missing piece of the writing shelf on this 1910 Western Electric Type 317 Wall Phone. I have been researching online and am having trouble figuring out what router bits I would need for the edge profile of the side and front of the shelf. The picture with the shelf complete is what it should look like with the missing part restored. Any help with figuring out which bits I need will be very much appreciated!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, NeoXello; welcome!

If you can't find something close and you don't mind paying for it, small router and saw sharpening companies often will make custom bits to your specifications. You just need to get them an accurate profile.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...

About your new to routering... We can help change that as we have put together some light reading for you...
As in, we've put some helpful information together * at this here link * to help you get up and running in the world of routers... We hope it to be useful to you... Enjoy...
Do take some time and read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum. NeoXello


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now about that profile...

*go to this link* to narrow your search down some...
the chances of finding an exact match is pretty slim but you should be able to get close...
keep in mind that you could use a bit that is close enough or segment of several bits to meet your happiness...
look to the *Architectural & Furniture Molding Router Bits*, *Classical Cove & Bead Router Bits* and the *Ogee Router Bits...*


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Check Whiteside catalog pages 18 - 20.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Stick486
Forum Contributor

When one is quick to criticize size, one also should be quick to compliment. I think the greeting was as it should be.


Tagwatts1


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like an Ogee profile to me. Lots of variations are available for this classic shape. The height of the bit will make a difference. If you find a bit that's close (you probably will), you can use the existing edge as a guide to setting the height of the bit.

The Ogee profile is really a half circle with a straight cut on top and bottom. Here is a chart with some basic profile shapes. The second pix is of an ogee profile. An interesting project.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
You might look at a 1/4" quarter round that is set to make a beaded edge, or a 1/2" ogee.

From the picture it looks more like a pet beaver, they went out of style when routers were invented. I hope you find a bit that matches. Even if you get close, who will see the difference? I remember those old phones ,ours was a long and two short rings.
Herb

Take your pick, there are some variations:
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffnt&q=19...rn_Electric_Common_Battery_Wall_Telephone.jpg


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I just reexamined the picture and it looks like the front edge is missing. Are you going to replace the whole platform top,or just the front edge that is missing?
Myself I would replace the whole top, with a piece of white oak stained with an antique oak finish. Then you wouldn't have to match the exact profile, just use the same bit all way around. Just a suggestion .
HErb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> Stick486
> Forum Contributor
> 
> When one is quick to criticize , one also should be quick to compliment. I think the greeting was as it should be.
> ...


You spelled criticize wrong.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You spelled criticize wrong.
> Just saying,
> Herb


ain't it a beatch when the spelling/grammar/etiquette/PC police get it wrong...
just saying...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys that is hardly the way to welcome someone to the forum. You could be communicating your thoughts via the private messaging system. 

The lip on the end of the shelf reminds me of a bull nose bit. I’m sure it was meant to hold a paper or pad to read or take notes on. Since it’s missing you could just glue something to the top edge of the replacement piece and few would be the wiser.


----------



## Neoxello (May 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the friendly welcome and all the good tips for where to start! I definitely have some reading and research to do.



Herb Stoops said:


> I just reexamined the picture and it looks like the front edge is missing. Are you going to replace the whole platform top,or just the front edge that is missing?
> Myself I would replace the whole top, with a piece of white oak stained with an antique oak finish. Then you wouldn't have to match the exact profile, just use the same bit all way around. Just a suggestion .
> HErb


Herb, I am going to try to make just the front of the shelf that is missing to keep as much of the phone original as possible. If I can’t get anything to match it close enough then I will probably replace the whole shelf.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

Desertrartom had the right idea, and my guess is that you could put a couple of bits together to get a really close representation of the edge. Good luck, hope it works out for you. Nice find!


----------

